# Passed the NREMT written but my psychomotor exam results aren't posted, what do I do?



## ken158 (Aug 21, 2012)

The course I took already had a psychomotor exam that was state approved and I passed.

But the results aren't showing up. What do I do?


----------



## Jambi (Aug 21, 2012)

Mine were never "posted." I just got the whole, "here's your nremt number," implying that my psycomotor results had been recorded.

That's how it worked for medic at least.


----------



## rwik123 (Aug 21, 2012)

ken158 said:


> The course I took already had a psychomotor exam that was state approved and I passed.
> 
> But the results aren't showing up. What do I do?



It may take weeks for it to be updated on the site. When did you take your test? You could always call them...


----------



## Jambi (Aug 21, 2012)

Was this for your basic?

If so, there is no formal psychomotor examine outside what your program gives you.  You'll only have your Authorization to Test letter from the NREMT to tell you whether or not to program has signed you off.


----------



## Sandog (Aug 21, 2012)

I never got any authorization to test letter. I just had to keep checking the NREMT website. It took about a week.


----------



## ken158 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for the responses, I'll check back in a week. 

Also I took the psychomotor exam a week ago, and it's for Basic.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Aug 25, 2012)

ken158 said:


> Thanks for the responses, I'll check back in a week.
> 
> Also I took the psychomotor exam a week ago, and it's for Basic.



This could be more of an issue of contacting your instructor...


----------



## ken158 (Aug 25, 2012)

I contacted them shortly after I made this thread and the issue was resolved


----------



## pilotmedic (Aug 25, 2012)

Took my psychomotor about a month ago. They told me I passed that day it took about 10 days for it to appear on the website

Cheers Mike


----------

